# Pigeon with 2 eggs



## BeeBop (Apr 1, 2009)

There is a pigeon nesting in a multi-story car-park in town - the nest is in the far corner of the car-park, towards the back of the space, in a shallow drainage channel. She has 2 eggs, and has apparently been there for at least a week because other people have seen her... I don't know what to do! I've left my car blocking the space for now and will pick it up after work. Should I just leave her be, and check every so often? I don't want to risk catching her and moving the nest, because she might abandon it or break the eggs in the process, and even if she doesn't abandon it, her mate wouldn't be able to find her. Argh!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BeeBop said:


> There is a pigeon nesting in a multi-story car-park in town - the nest is in the far corner of the car-park, towards the back of the space, in a shallow drainage channel. She has 2 eggs, and has apparently been there for at least a week because other people have seen her... I don't know what to do! I've left my car blocking the space for now and will pick it up after work. Should I just leave her be, and check every so often? I don't want to risk catching her and moving the nest, because she might abandon it or break the eggs in the process, and even if she doesn't abandon it, her mate wouldn't be able to find her. Argh!


Why are you worried about the nest where it is? where are you located?


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm in the UK, Newbury-area. I'm worried because it's in a very busy car park, in plain view of people / cars, and on the ground (I know this is normal for pigeons but it is a rather vulnerable spot!). I just don't know what to do for the best?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BeeBop said:


> I'm in the UK, Newbury-area. I'm worried because it's in a very busy car park, in plain view of people / cars, and on the ground (I know this is normal for pigeons but it is a rather vulnerable spot!). I just don't know what to do for the best?


I see, yes someone may remove the nest when they see it. so not much you can do but wait and watch, if you move the nest they will go elsewhere hopefully, but you only really have those two choices, so perhaps depending on the buildings rules, if they kill feral pigeons you may be doing them a favor by removing the nest so they do not get noticed. just a thought. sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 1, 2009)

I think for now I'll just keep checking the nest several times a day - if they hatch (which they should, in the next week or so) and are making a lot of noise, then I might rescue the chicks, because at least she would still have her mate. It is a feral rock dove rather than a wood pigeon, definitely.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BeeBop said:


> I think for now I'll just keep checking the nest several times a day - if they hatch (which they should, in the next week or so) and are making a lot of noise, then I might rescue the chicks, because at least she would still have her mate. It is a feral rock dove rather than a wood pigeon, definitely.


sounds like a good plan, hope all goes well. your a nice person to care for these ferals, good for you!


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 1, 2009)

Thinking ahead - how distressing would it be if I DID take the chicks and move the nest? Would they just set up home somewhere else and have another brood? I don't want to move / take them (I'm almost hoping the eggs aren't viable and she'll just move on) unless I absolutely have to. If I touched the eggs to check them, would she leave altogether?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BeeBop said:


> Thinking ahead - how distressing would it be if I DID take the chicks and move the nest? Would they just set up home somewhere else and have another brood? I don't want to move / take them (I'm almost hoping the eggs aren't viable and she'll just move on) unless I absolutely have to. If I touched the eggs to check them, would she leave altogether?


They would be confused at first, but then forget and hopefully find another spot to rasie more, I would only take the babies if they are in danger. If you want to check the eggs with a flashlight and candle them they should come back to them, but you don't really have to, either they are going to hatch or not. They may hatch in a few weeks. 18 days is the total time they need to hatch.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 1, 2009)

OK, thanks for your help... will check them as often as I can, from a distance. I think they have 2 weeks left to hatch, maximum. Which coincides with a holiday for me, so at least I'll have the free time, should I need it!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Can you put up some kind of barricade or perimeter so an unsuspecting motorist won't hit the nest? Maybe a cardboard or wood "tent" or wrap-around like a pen (be sure the adults can still get in & out for food & water.... Just a thought...


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, thanks for looking out for them. It's difficult to say without actually seeing where they are but I too was wondering, like Wolfwood if there was a way you could at least disguise the nest so it isn't quite so obvious. Maybe with some cardboard or something. There's always the risk that may in fact make it more obvious if someone comes along clearing rubbish. A difficult one to call.
If you move it they will probably abandon it anyway, so if there is a way of letting them stay, then hopefully things will sort out naturally. 
I think what you suggested may be best to start, and just keep an eye on them as they are for now and if they hatch and things seem ok, then leave be for as long as you see fit as the longer the babies are with the parents, the better chance they have. Trying to raise them when they are very young will be very hit and miss for them anyway, so that's a last resort.
If it comes to that do keep in touch so we can help as much as possible, or see if there is anywhere near you that can take them, but places that do are a rarity.

Sorry I'm not much help, but do let us know how things are going.

Janet


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 1, 2009)

Morning everyone... well, I checked on my way home, and the parents had changed shifts, so I know a pair is looking after them now. Same bird on the nest this morning (I can see myself checking 3 times a day for the next month!). 

Good suggestions - I didn't say yesterday, but I stole a huge traffic cone and put it against the wall at the back of the space (she hopped off the nest when she saw me coming with the cone which is when I saw the eggs, but hopped back on as soon as I walked away again), about a foot from the nest, and they don't seem too bothered by it - I'm hoping it might stop people from racing into the space, and it will stop them from parking too close to the nest. If I put a screen up it might draw too much attention, but I don't think the car park is manned so I could try and find something inconspicuous. What about a little cardboard box right over the nest, but with a hole cut so they could get in and out?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Morning BeeBop,

It's good they are ok with people in a way as they won't get too spooked by all the comings and goings.
The box idea sounds ok but you can never tell until you try it really. You just don't need to obscure the nest too much so they see it as a different nest and not go back to it as it looks different, but worth trying.

Love the cone idea, at least that gives them some protection from cars and prying eyes. They are at risk from other preditors, like rats and possibly cats or foxes naturally, so don't feel too bad if the eggs disappear. For some reason they do like to be near the ground, but this does have it's hazards.
A flock I watch tend to make their nests on the ground in a building and unfortunately the eggs are destroyed by rats quite often. If that happens hopefully they will learn not to go back there next time.

If you have a camera, try and get a picture.

Good luck, and happy watching, 

Janet


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BeeBop said:


> Morning everyone... well, I checked on my way home, and the parents had changed shifts, so I know a pair is looking after them now. Same bird on the nest this morning (I can see myself checking 3 times a day for the next month!).
> 
> Good suggestions - I didn't say yesterday, but I stole a huge traffic cone and put it against the wall at the back of the space (she hopped off the nest when she saw me coming with the cone which is when I saw the eggs, but hopped back on as soon as I walked away again), about a foot from the nest, and they don't seem too bothered by it - I'm hoping it might stop people from racing into the space, and it will stop them from parking too close to the nest. If I put a screen up it might draw too much attention, but I don't think the car park is manned so I could try and find something inconspicuous. What about a little cardboard box right over the nest, but with a hole cut so they could get in and out?


No, to the box idea, you may defeat what your trying to do, the box over the nest may make them abandon the nest, leave well enough alone, I would not think too much into this, just keep checking from afar, sometimes the more humans "mess" or obsess with nature, we end up upsetting the birds we are rooting for. If the garage is not manned then don't draw attention to the nest as pigeon haters may become aware.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 1, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> No, to the box idea, you may defeat what your trying to do, the box over the nest may make them abandon the nest, leave well enough alone, I would not think too much into this, just keep checking from afar, sometimes the more humans "mess" or obsess with nature, we end up upsetting the birds we are rooting for. If the garage is not manned then don't draw attention to the nest as pigeon haters may become aware.


OK, thanks for the advice - I honestly would rather just leave well alone. I have been involved in animal rescues before (swans and ducks though, no pigeons!) and the last thing I want to do is for my actions to do more harm than good. 

In any case, I checked again at lunch and there was a different car there, but the morning-shift bird was quite happily sitting on the nest, so it's all good at the moment.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 1, 2009)

Update:

The pigeons, and the nest, and the eggs, are gone. I checked yesterday morning and the morning bird was on the nest, but yesterday afternoon everything was gone - except the traffic cone I placed there last Wednesday. No idea what could have happened.


----------



## pudlovespigeons (Apr 6, 2009)

wait are you saying shes left her eggs in the car park and flown away? because if she has she might not want them they may be dead if she has not been sitting on them or they probly arnt vertilised nad nothing but yock is in them. hope my advise helps if not sorry 

from katie aka pudlovespigeons x x


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

No, it's not just that she flew away - everything is gone, like someone has taken the nest and the eggs. There's nothing there, just a few twigs and feathers, and no sign of either parent. Very weird. I wonder if someone reported it and the RSPCA took them?


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 1, 2009)

pudlovespigeons said:


> wait are you saying shes left her eggs in the car park and flown away? because if she has she might not want them they may be dead if she has not been sitting on them or they probly arnt vertilised nad nothing but yock is in them. hope my advise helps if not sorry
> 
> from katie aka pudlovespigeons x x


No, it's not just that she flew away - everything is gone, like someone has taken the nest and the eggs. There's nothing there, just a few twigs and feathers, and no sign of either parent. Very weird. I wonder if someone reported it and the RSPCA took them?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is what I worried might happen.
The nest was in danger from preditors anyway, but of course the biggest threat was if it was seen by humans.
People often think they are 'doing the right thing' when phoning the RSPCA, and walk away feeling good, not realising that in fact they are signing the bird's death warrant in some instances.

Maybe in this case someone did do that, but let's hope the adults are ok and will learn not return to that spot. Thank goodness the eggs hadn't hatched or we would be worrying about the demise of the babies.

You did the best you could in watching out for them, and thanks you so much for that. 

Janet


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 1, 2009)

amyable said:


> That is what I worried might happen.
> The nest was in danger from preditors anyway, but of course the biggest threat was if it was seen by humans.
> People often think they are 'doing the right thing' when phoning the RSPCA, and walk away feeling good, not realising that in fact they are signing the bird's death warrant in some instances.
> 
> ...


I know - I can't help but think that I should have taken them and tried to hatch / rear them at home, but I know they would have had even less of a fighting chance if I had! So frustrating. 

I've learned not to call the RSPCA out any more, unless I absolutely have to, they're pretty useless. I know they're short staffed but (IMHO) they just don't seem to care - in the past they have taken more than 2 days to attend a duck rescue, when the bird had a broken wing and was trapped down a weir. I ended up fishing him out myself and took him to a wildfowl sanctuary - I know the RSPCA would have just put him down.

Anyway. I'm going to keep an eye out for the adults, and if they construct a nest there again, move it before they lay eggs. 

Thanks everyone for your advice!


----------



## smitsky (Mar 31, 2009)

RSPCA... that brings memories, 3 weeks ago we had a fox trapped in he back garden, couldn't get out as the walls are very high.
called the RSPCA , daily but after 4 days they still hadn't turned up.
we were feeding it scraps from the kitchen.
anyway on the fourth day 2 drunk customers at noon decided to corner it and just throw it out the front.
we didn't actually think they'd manage so we left them to it charging around the garden.
tragically they did catch the fox and carry it through the pub and let it out at the front.
But the fox bit the guys hand close to a bloody pulp... I bandaged him up best possible, called a ambulance, blood all over the bar and carpets. he even fainted just before the paramedics got there.
So just as the ambulance is driving away guess who turns up...


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

smitsky said:


> RSPCA...
> So just as the ambulance is driving away guess who turns up...


I can't imagine who turned up.....too late, let me think... 

These stories just keep coming. I do hope the chap's hand was ok.

BeePop,

It would have been distressing for the parents if you had taken the babies so don't feel bad about it. As you say, if you see the parents about, you can watch out for them, but hopefully they will go higher next time.

Janet


----------

